# Sea of Souls



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Anybody else watch this wonderful parapsychological horror/drama on the BBCAmerica?

It's Scottish, and very good - all about ghosts and hauntings and such. Check it out. I think you may like it.

http://bbcamerica.com/genre/drama_mysteries/sea_of_souls/sea_of_souls.jsp


----------

